# what are your other hobbies?



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

Wood is relatively new to me. Before this it was remote control planes and then on to full scale planes.
I still enjoy the other two but now that I have a new house which always requires a fix here and there and the house has a garage for tools, wood has been brought to the front of the line.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Talking about woodworking…)


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Reef aquariums, air guns & guitars.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Same here Paul

I built small wood scale R/C Airplanes kits, and some foam.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Before age and arthritis got their hooks in me…hand sewing leather cases…never cared much for "tooling" leather but I did enjoy making custom handbags, briefcases, and other cases goods. Last week I sold my leather stamping and modeling tools to a guy from Cincinnati who wanted them for his grandchildren. I did keep my awls, needles etc for repairs.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

woodworking. commenting onLJs . woodworking, teaching , woodworking, reading about woodworking, talking to friends about woodworking, learning from my mentor, you guessed it about woodworking.
Besides that I work when there is some and sleep.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Hunting, camping, fishing, actually pretty much anything outdoors… Cars, specifically 4×4s, and classic cars / pickups etc…


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Movies, games (video and board), gardening, camping, disc golf, bowling


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Anything about woodworking, wood(anything) but I also work on full size cars as well as scale model cars which I do complete customs and also nascar (which I custom make my own decals) I enjoy this but right now I`m hooked on wooden rings. I hope to make some Rings close to Frank at Stout woodrings. once you start making these you`ll be hooked and will never go back in the house. Hope the garage is comfy


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't have much time for the old hobbies like fishing and camping…..I still have time for my chocalate lab and reading though.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Motorcycle touring.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice collection Timberwerks. I love that amp. I have a Marshall JCM 25/50 Model 2554, but I'm sure you can make more sound than I can. Oh yeah, back to the topic, music (drums, guitar, etc), fishing, gardening and photography (but the photography is too much like work for me) ........ all of this as my back allows.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I've become something of a tool hoarder ) It started when I was looking to buy woodworking tools at garage/estate sales. Now, I can't pass a plane, egg beater, breast drill or brace without bringing it home with me. I also play golf when I get time.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

Pretty basic stuff, reading, gardening, photography, bicycling, model railroading, spoiling the dog, old movies (prior to 1960), and believe it or not math (trig, geometry, calculus).


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks juniorjock. A hobby I'd like to start soon is building acoustic guitars. It's in the 2yr plan.


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 9, 2006)

H.O. Scale Model Railroading. Before I converted my woodworking hobby into a business, I had a 17 by 22 foot room in the old house that had around the wall benchwork with 300ft. of track and a big island in the middle. I have a 8-1/2 by 16ft space in the new basement that I hope to build another train room in. I still have about 50 engines and 500 freight cars in Xerox boxes.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I also do decorative painting. I love painting wildlife - big cats in particular.

Sheila


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Woodworking and Motorcycle touring. I have been in 47 of the 48 contiguous states,all of the Canadian Provinces, except PEI, and 3 Mexican boroughs. Hope to make 1,000,000 miles since starting to ride this year. Should do it only have 1,481 miles to go. If only age and woodworking don't get in the way!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Antique collecting, gardening, my custom truck, amateur radio.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a photographer


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

road biking


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Deer hunt'n sans gun, flying without motor or wheels, discovering new planetary nebulae, rebuilding my scoot +3 times, and now WW'n:

http://www.horizontalheavens.com/About%20Horizontal%20Mike.htm


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Photography - particularly black & white old school darkroom work - losing my darkroom for a nursery for the new addition in August. I am just getting into Cowboy Action Shooting - it is a real BLAST.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Woodworking, reloading (.40, 9mm, and 380), shooting (handgun, rifle, shotgun), sewing, knot tying, home repair, some metalworking (not very good at it), riding my Kawasaki Versys (only about 1500 miles under my butt). My problem is, I tend to develop new hobbies before I've taken the time to fully immerse myself in the hobbies that I already have. But . . . I have lots to choose from when I get bored.

Whit


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Golf. Golf and a little more golf. Woodworking and Golf.

But before that… kids ball games and stuff.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Target shooting, photography, camping/ RVing, some gardening, used to fish, hunt, tie flies, leather tooling, Basically I'm interested in too much stuff!! Wonder if this is the same list I said last time? )

Edit: forgot History & archaeology


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Model trains, steel mills and replicating steel process machinery in steel plants, woodworking (building train tables and sharpening skills), and fishing but this has taken a back seat due to my odd work schedule


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Bow Hunting in fall and early winter, gardening in spring and summer and woodworking year round when not doing the other two.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Golf.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Photography and Golf are things I really like to do.

From April to November, I 'play' with my lawn tractor a lot (cutting an acre of grass) ... in the winter months I get to 'play' with my snowblower a lot (175' driveway).


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Paul, I use to Build and race remote control boats, I designed and and sold boat kits to support my racing habit, but that was 20 years ago also did a little remote flying, but just enough to do spectacular crashes.Now its woodworking and golf.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bowhunting (ok, bow hiking, lol) and spending as much time in the woods as I can. Love my NW Oregon surroundings but I've been all over the state. 70's rock music, old cars and things mechanical, solotude. Peace all!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Old Fred's looking pretty good for a 40 year old.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Aside from woodworking, looking for a job (out of work almost 15 months), learning about web sites and blogging, home remodeling/repair. Did I mention looking for a job.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings,
Besides working in my shop building furniture and "stuff", I really enjoy bass fishing (especially money tournaments), playing bluegrass music with the fellows, collecting vintage Martin guitars and Gibson mandolins, tooling leather,
(I make instrument straps), used to bowl a lot till I had to have my knees replaced and my back gave out… lol.
Watching good movies, St. Louis Cardinals baseball games, cleaning up my shop, and I hate yard work, and doing flower beds and crap like that…..I leave that to my wife while I instruct her (yea right), and last but certainly not least…... taking a good looonnnggg nap.


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Music-playing it, listening to it-Played in a band for 35 years-
Also buying tools and thinking about all the stuff I'm going to build-when I get time-LOL


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Bow hunting, coaching youth softball, competitive fishing, shooting/reloading centerfire rifles are my hobbies outside of the woodshop.

I also love to drive my classic convertible (66 Impala SS) and I collect Winchester Model 70 rifles.

But mostly I am a full time dad, love being a positive part of young peoples lives

Trev


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

watching/playing sports. 
sitting around a fire drinking.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Music-Guitar, bass and drums

Used to also be Motorcycles until my wife and I discoved how pavement feels at 50 MPH

A1Jim-"*commenting onLJs * "--is that your hobby, or full time job?


> ?


???? LOL


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I love naturally all aspects of working with wood, and also machining engineering as I have a fully equipped although smaller machine shop . I also enjoy cooking, doing up older machinery, bringing them back to better than new ,doing watercolours which I don't do so much as the engineering woodworking takes up all my free time as I live and breathe my hobbies.Alistair


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

Other hobbies?!? There are other hobbies? LOL

Seriously, I'm an avid (rabid?) flyfisherman & fly tier.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

BobG- What ?? Never to PEI? You gotta get here someday!
My other interests include cooking- best biscuits you ever tasted! and writing…working on a murder mystery based on online dating, lol! ...be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## fiddlebanshee (May 3, 2010)

That's an easy one:
Spinning, weaving, knitting, sewing, quilting, playing irish trad music on a fiddle, listening to music, hiking, camping, reading, writing, cooking. I may have forgotten something….

I just finished packing my craft room up for moving-took me three whole days, including dis-assembly of a 6 foot jackloom made out of solid maple (a beauty to behold) and packing my seemingly endless collection of sheep's fleeces, unspun and spun yarn, sewing equipment and notions, and all things spinning.

Woodworking is a new hobby for me. And my tagline says it all.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Bitchin, Moanin, and whinin…oh and grumblin!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Photography as my next favorite…..... mostly Indy Car races and then wildlife & waterfalls….. getting into more macro stuff now. Stained glass is my 3rd hobby but since I have gotten into WW so much, that has kind of been put on the shelf for now. I am coming up with ideas to blend the WW and SG together…...


----------



## wd3i (Jun 16, 2010)

Ham radio and beating back diabetes with diet and exercise.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Ham radio here as well. Call sign WB5PMZ. A ham friend gave me the name Pimzedd.

Golf every week or two.

Retiring Aug. 31. Hope to get back to model railroading. Gave it up 35 years ago for children.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Timberwerks*... sweet guitars. I have a '78 Fender Thinline - all original and mint. I also have an old Takamine flat top.

Music in the winter… making and recording on the computer. I played in clubs and fairs for 30 some odd years. Was a good way to make a living until it stopped being fun.

Cutting grass all summer and snowblowing snow in winter.

-Bobby


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm a Mad Scientist and experiment on Zombies trying to make the ultimate indestructible super soldier for my Army so I can take over the world.
I also sew, collect toys and do home improvement.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Metal detecting, fishing, hiking, mineral collecting, horses, prospecting, exploring ghost towns, camping, photography


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Collecting scraps, recycling, talking to wood sources and suppliers (only for wood scraps), watching woodworkers in action, playing violin but not expert, and a little of metal works.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Wood_smith
It's not because I haven't wanted to! Every time I have gotten up in the northeast I always spent too much time engrossed in the scenery. I never had enough time to take a week and go out on the island. My oldest daughter lives in Conway, NH. and i had to play with grandchildren too.

I plan on getting up there hopefully next year if things work out. It used to be easier to get into the north country because I lived in Muskegon, MI. for 32 years. Now I'm in the ozarks and its a trip just to get out of the mountains! Next year I'm planning a 3 week trip up your way. The grand babies are too old to play now, they are all teens and older! I should have a week to get over onto PEI and look around!

Before I retired I would get a months paid vacation every year. Somethings you just don't get after retirement! Also for some reason the work just seems to never quit-huummm something wrong with this picture!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

woodworking is definitely #1 and I also like toolmaking with any material.
I like deer hunting and fishing. I do go RV'ing only because my wife likes it. We winter with the RV in Arizona.
I used to downhill ski until I had my knee replaced which ruined my ankle alignment for skiing. I had a hovercraft untill 1999 but I like to fly with other buddies. And, I like to take my '72 Monte Carlo to car shows and Good Beer! Molson Canadian is one of my favorites. VB and Crown Lager and also my favorites but I can't get them in the states.


----------

